# LED Footwell Lights



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue lights, even in the footwells, will interfere with your night vision. I would put them on a separate switch or on the door open/interior lights switch. You don't want them on while you're driving.


----------



## csbutler16 (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't had any issues with seeing at night. I have the led glow kit and have it hooked into the number six fuse. They come with a kit so I just turn them off when I don't want them on. As far as hooking it up to the lights I'm sure about.


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

I woudn't think it would be any worse than all the blue components on the dashboard, (radio upper level display, instrument cluster info screen etc.) regardless, it'll be a wait and see thing. Also, if it is messing with my vision I may just install a pot to dim them. Hopefully somebody knows which fuse is for the parking lamps.


----------

